# hondarosa speedway



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

ok guys hondarosa speedway is back.

http://s722.photobucket.com/user/honda27-01/library/hondarosa speedway


----------



## kriket (Feb 15, 2013)

Nice track and scenery Honda.


----------



## hojohn (May 21, 2008)

*pics of track*

looks like alot of fun there honda, how wide is that tabel


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*table*

6 by 7


----------



## Dslot (Sep 2, 2007)

Plasticville Airport! Yay!

-- D


----------



## Peacefield (Jan 22, 2008)

This is excellent. I recently had to tear down my very detailed track (a long story that I'll describe in a separate post) and am in a new home where I plan to build something much more like what you have here. Lots to like; and excellent job.


----------

